
Experiences of building a new ERP system in (GemStone) Smalltalk - i_feel_great
http://smalltalk-bob.blogspot.com/2016/09/a-year-goes-by.html
======
i_feel_great
The previous post has more technical details: [http://smalltalk-
bob.blogspot.com.au/2016/01/lessons-learned...](http://smalltalk-
bob.blogspot.com.au/2016/01/lessons-learned.html)

